# URGENT - Mammogram / Ultrasound today and 5wk pg!



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

HI

Suddenly panicking here - I found a lump in my breast a few weeks ago (wasn't convinced it was a lump until I started stimms and the drugs made it far more prominent). I have an appointmetn at the breast clinic today and the letter says they will do one or more of the following:

Mammogram
Ultrasound
Fine Needle Aspiration
Core Biopsy (with local anaesthetic)

I am 5 weeks pregnant today - do any of these procedures carry any risk for the pregnancy?

Thanks

Blu


----------



## karenuk (Aug 17, 2003)

hi blu
I had a breast cancer scare in november last year ,i had to have a mammogram and had an ultrasound first,dont think they would do a needle biopsy unless they were concerned with the mammogram or ultrasound.
You will probably find they will ask if you are pregnant at the clinic but just tell them yourself you are pregnant and they will take it from there.
good luck ,it was all ok for me but know how scared you are feeling right now,especially when children are involved i have a 4 year old through donor egg ivf
karen xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Blu

Im afraid our midwives are not available for the next week.

You will be best speaking to your dr about this.

Hope it goes well

Jxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Karen & Jeanette

All went fine - they told me they couldn't do a mammogram as pg, but did do an ultrasound - all fine, just normal breast tissue lumps, agrevated by the IVF meds.

As they couldn't do a mammogram I am going back in a couple of months for a check up but this is entirely precautionary.

Thanks again

Blu


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Blu

Im so glad all went well  

It must have been terrifying.

jxxx


----------

